# مستحلبات زيت الديزل كوقود



## محمود فتحى حماد (6 أكتوبر 2017)

*مستحلبات زيت الديزل كوقود*
*........................*
*مشاكل محركات الديزل – تتلخص فى انبعاثات العادم – ( نواتج الاحتراق ) سواء كان السناج ( الهباب ) او اوكسيد النيتروجين .*
* وانضم الى محركات الديزل – الافران التى تستخدم الوقود بالولاعات سواء للطوب او الجير وما شابه .*
* وكانت وما زالت هناك عدة طرق للتغلب على ذلك باضافات كيميائيه للوقود للتخفيف من هذه الانبعاثات . *
*واليوم سنتحدث عن وسيله جديده – ملخصها تحويل الوقود الى مستحلب قبل حقنه لمحركات الديزل او استخدامه لولاعات الحرق .*
* تخفيضات السخام تصل إلى 90٪، وتخفيض أكاسيد النيتروجين تصل إلى 45٪ ورغم انخفاض معدل استهلاك الوقود (حوالي 1٪ إلى 5٪،) الا اننا لانشير كثيرا الى هذا الموضوع – *
*.................................. *
*الفكره – خلط الوقود بالماء
*
* اذن نحن نتحدث عن مستحلب – ولكن فى التنفيذ سنستخدم طاقة سرعة الصوت ليتحول الوقود الى جسيمات دقيقه وكذا الماء لتسهيل انتشارهم واندماجهم دون فصل فى غرفة الاحتراق .*
* اليس هذا هو عمل الاستحلاب – اندماج مكونين لايمكن الاندماج بينهما فى الطبيعه – بالوسائل الكيميائيه ( كعامل استحلاب ) والمزج والخلط والضغط واحداث قوة قص .*
* فى غرفة الاحتراق سنركب قبلها جهاز يستخدم طاقة سرعة الصوت لتذرير وتفتيت المياه مباشرة قبل الحقن – وايضا الوقود - وبالتالى احداث المستحلب داخل الغرفه – دون الحاجه الى تصنيع مستحلب بشكل نمطى ونخزنه ثم نحقنه . ومهمة الجهاز ايضا ضبط الخليط من 5% الى 12.5 % مياه : بالنسبه الى الوقود .*
* اكاسيد النيتروجين ستنخفض انبعاثاتها لانخفاض درجه حرارة غرفة الاحتراق بوجود بخار الماء فى المستحلب . وتحسين جودة الاحتراق بتذرية الوقود بسرعة الصوت ( جودة التجانس ) – سيخفض السناج . وايضا عملية الاحتراق أكثر تجانسا يؤدي إلى تحسن ملحوظ في التشغيل السلس للمحرك . *
*........... *
*مهندس / محمود حماد*
* [email protected] .
المقال منشور من قبل فى موقع
*http://formulas-expert.000webhostapp.com/
*واعادة النشر لتعميم الفائده
*


----------



## zizoamr36 (12 أغسطس 2020)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته استاذي الباشمهندس محمود فتحى حماد ممكن تليفون حضرتك كرما لا أمرا


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (12 فبراير 2021)

السلام عليكمهذه الفكرة يمكن ان تنفذ على مستوى الافران الصناعية اما بخصوص محركات الديزل فهي تحتاج الى الكثير من التعديلات في تصميم المحركات من حيث المعادن وغرف الاحتراق والفلاتر والخزانات خاصة وان الماء يقلل القيمة الحرارية للوقود في عملية الاحتراق


----------

